# What the hell has happened here?



## Arcadius (Nov 11, 2010)

I have been here for a quite time, visiting once in a while. Now this forum is like a ghost town or something. Why aren't people visiting chat anymore? Anyway, if anybody wants to talk, write to me


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2015)

I like to think a bunch of people recovered and moved on


----------



## Tanith (May 29, 2008)

Literally was just thinking this. There have been gaps in the times when I've visited this forum over the past couple of years but lately the forum activity has significantly decreased.


----------



## samguan (Jan 24, 2015)

this is the only place that I could find comfort. My psychiatrist was on the news couple years back charged with being incompetent and irresponsible in over 18 cases and they wanted to invoke his license.


----------



## newbie101 (Nov 13, 2014)

No offense or anything, but the chat is retarded. I don't like to go in it because people are negative and talk about stupid shit. Nobody is there to help people who are wanting answers. Other then that, how are you!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2015)

newbie101 said:


> No offense or anything, but the chat is retarded. I don't like to go in it because people are negative and talk about stupid shit. Nobody is there to help people who are wanting answers. Other then that, how are you!


There is a disclaimer about chat before you go in. Since it was brought it has always been an area for people to blow off steam, as the disclaimer says, forums are the best place for answers. However, if there is a real issue such as insults or anything that shouldn't be talked about in chat please contact myself, selig, or solomonorlando.


----------



## andrewpaul (Mar 13, 2015)

Arcadius said:


> I have been here for a quite time, visiting once in a while. Now this forum is like a ghost town or something. Why aren't people visiting chat anymore? Anyway, if anybody wants to talk, write to me


Due to lack of time user are not taking interest too much.There could be several reason of behind it..But we can play a vital role to getting back the audience through this platform..


----------

